# Dreams about infidelity



## WhoIsIt (Dec 28, 2010)

Have any of you BSs ever started having "cheating dreams" after the affair--where you're the cheater? Maybe I'm just paying closer attention now, but in the last few months I've had two really vivid dreams about me being unfaithful where I can't remember one dream like that before.

But it gets weirder than that! In the first dream the woman was completely imaginary--no one I know, or have ever seen on TV, movies, etc. I was very turned on by her in the dream and she was coming on to me strong. But, I actually refused to have sex with her because I was married. I woke up feeling all proud of my morals. :smthumbup:

Then in the more recent dream, I was talking casually with an acquaintance whom I actually know in real life, and we ended up having sex. I didn't feel attracted to her in the dream, really, and the sex was lacking almost any passion at all (think of the most boring two minutes of sex ever). Complete opposite physical and emotional responses! Now I feel a little dirty and unfaithful. And I have no idea how I'm going to feel when I see this woman again. 

No idea why I felt like sharing this, but there it is.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

WhoIsIt said:


> Have any of you BSs ever started having "cheating dreams" after the affair--where you're the cheater? Maybe I'm just paying closer attention now, but in the last few months I've had two really vivid dreams about me being unfaithful where I can't remember one dream like that before.
> 
> But it gets weirder than that! In the first dream the woman was completely imaginary--no one I know, or have ever seen on TV, movies, etc. I was very turned on by her in the dream and she was coming on to me strong. But, I actually refused to have sex with her because I was married. I woke up feeling all proud of my morals. :smthumbup:
> 
> ...


You can't control your dreams, don't worry about it.


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

No, but I have dreams every night about WS cheating on me. I wish I'd have a good sex dream for myself. Maybe with Johnny Depp or something...


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

People dream of cheating, flying thru the air, etc. Dreams are ok. Its what you do when you are awake.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

My WW had a dream about me cheating on her. She woke up furious.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I've also had my wife dream that I revenge cheated, can't recall any specific dreams of mine own where I cheated


----------



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

snap said:


> My WW had a dream about me cheating on her. She woke up furious.


Isn't that ironic.....


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

hurtingbadly said:


> No, but I have dreams every night about WS cheating on me. I wish I'd have a good sex dream for myself. Maybe with Johnny Depp or something...


Ah Johnny Depp, I am sure he makes requent appearances in such dreams.:lol:


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

My husband, the WS, had an opposite sort of dream soon after we started true R. He dreamed he was in an old barn, and as he started to walk around, he kept discovering new rooms filled with beautiful and useful things. My own interpretation is that he was dreaming about our marriage (because I sure as heck won't own up to being the old barn :rofl

Years ago he also wrote about a dream in an email I intercepted, to the AP. They had created a secret email account that they both accessed to internally post stuff to each other. He told her he dreamed he couldn't get to the email account to tell her that he loved her. Well, that dream came true on DD#1. (Sadly he was back with her within a few weeks, just via texting instead...great times...)


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

henley said:


> Isn't that ironic.....


Oh yeah.. couldn't stop myself from laughing. To her it was just a bad dream, while I was living it every damn minute for some months.

Was kinda awkward 2AM moment.


----------

